# Mining Engineers, What Do They Do?



## alshangiti (13 يوليو 2010)

*Below Are Some Examples Of What Mining Engineers Do*​The Mine Plan, above, shows the design of a Open Pit, Heap Leach Gold Mine. Note that it includes roads, storage structures for overburden (excess material that has no economic value), facilities, heap leach pad, and the open pit mine. A mine of this size typically employs 200-400 people in high paying jobs, and contributes hundreds of million dollars per year to the local economy.




This photo shows a open pit mine, similar to the mine in the design plan.



This topographic plan shows the various cross sections of the mine that are constructed for design, stability, to determine the ore body size/shape and how to most economically mine it, along with other analysis in the design of the mine. Several cross sections are shown below.













 the design of a Underground Gold Mine, following veins of gold ore which have assayed between 0.25 and 0.90 ounces of gold per ton of ore. This is an exceptionally high grade gold ore, and it needs to be to justify the expense of opening a underground mine to recover it. Most underground mines can operate on lower grades, but they usually produce greater volumes of ore than this small underground gold mine. A mine of this size typically employs 200 people in high paying jobs, and contributes hundreds of million dollars per year to the local economy. ​



This photo shows the geology map for the mining area, prepared by the geologist for use by the mining engineers in designing the mine.



This view shows the underground veins to be mined on one level, illustrated by the dashed lines. The shaded gray areas are mined areas.



The map of the underground mine, showing the extent of mining. These mine maps were prepared with one of the most common software brands used by mining companies, AutoCad. There are many mine design and modeling software programs used by mining companies, but most still use Auto:28:​


----------

